# Shot fired



## jscheel (Sep 3, 2008)

Macs13 said:


> Bump. Hoping to catch attention of guys with knowledge about my dry aging question
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


So how did the Thanksgiving turkey turn out Macs?


----------

